#  >  > Business, Marketing, Advertising, Finance >  >  > Business Management & Administration >  >  > Agriculture & Green Technology >  >  Advance IOT applications in agriculture!

## Bhavya

The IOT has opened up tremendously productive methods for farmers to cultivate the soil and increase livestock with the very cheap usage, easy installations of sensors and a profusion of perceptive data that they give. Thriving on this productive build-up of the IOT in agriculture are achieving ground with the assurance to offer full-time visibility into the soil and crop health, equipment performance, animal behaviour, storage conditions and energy consumption stages. Here you can find some IOT applications in agriculture.

What do you think how IOT applications going to change the future of agriculture?

----------

